# What's the latest Surfside report?



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Anybody been?.......


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Anybody?......Anybody?.......Bueller?..........


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*below par!!!! and not the good way!*

dirty stuff and I'm getting sick of this s*&#t! This has been one of the crappiest surf condition summers we've had in many, many years!

I've never caught more "snot sharks" in my entire lifetime than I have this year out of the surf either!!!!!

speckcaster


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

just me i geuss, be there tomarrow too.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm fixin to head that way. Maybe it'll lay down in the next 30 minutes or so.....


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

seabo said:


> just me i geuss, be there tomarrow too.


I'll be torturing myself too ..... and give it the eternal optimist effort also!!

good luck
speckcaster


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

guys, if yall see a white chevy 08 crew cab with a hippie type dude fishing near by stop and hollar.. ill let ya in on a little secret weapon too.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

seabo said:


> guys, if yall see a white 08 crew cab with a hippie type dude fishing near by stop and hollar.. ill let ya in on a little secret weapon too.


I'll be in a white/ gold F350 crew cab Fx4..........long haired dude!....lol.....where you at?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Brete said:


> I'll be in a white/ gold F350 crew cab Fx4..........long haired dude!....lol.....where you at?


in a rv in surfside fixing to burn a steak on this massive grill i toted across half the country apparently for this one special moment :rotfl:


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Water is green but rough for an old man. Supposed to ease up after Cinderella hour... could be good in am.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

seabo said:


> in a rv in surfside fixing to burn a steak on this massive grill i toted across half the country apparently for this one special moment :rotfl:


Lol.....I'm down from access 4....I'm goin in.....little rough, if I don't make it back, y'all know where to look...


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Fished it Saturday morning (between access 4&5) from 6am until about 10:30am. Water was dirty, sea weed was minimal but bad enough to have to clear it every couple of casts and not much bait in the water.  The surf was kind of strange, you would get smacked in the face a couple of times and then have about 30 seconds to a minute where you would think to yourself, hey this isn't that bad. Then all of a sudden, you get smacked again but this time about 5 times in a row. One almost knocked me over. 

Three man team and only 4 specs, 1 smack that cut the line and a couple other fish not worth mentioning.

Moved to the mouth of the Brazos Saturday afternoon from about 3pm-10pm and caught a fun variety but nothing worth keeping. Best fish for me was a small mangrove snapper. Never caught one inshore. Had one good run on the long rod but it was able to get the bait and not the hook and my buddy landed a 34"-36" or so red.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thx wish for the report. Exact same this afternoon. I'd think, this is ain't that bad, then wham....a couple almost took me down, and I'm kinda "stocky"..... I knew better but couldn't stop myself....

I read an appropriate quote today....an idiot will try anything, that's how you know they're an idiot!.....,


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

A little late Brete but the water was trying to turn green up to the fourth sandbar west beach Galveston. Water coming in looked incredible about 2:00. Then the afternoon winds blew and knocked the water backed to normal.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Brete said:


> Thx wish for the report. Exact same this afternoon. I'd think, this is ain't that bad, then wham....a couple almost took me down, and I'm kinda "stocky"..... I knew better but couldn't stop myself....
> 
> I read an appropriate quote today....an idiot will try anything, that's how you know they're an idiot!.....,


If I wasn't 100 miles from the good surf fishing I would have been out there too. Trout can be caught in the flat spots between those big ol waves but you have to be on your feet to cast for the most part. 
I would have given my left *** to be out there yesterday morning.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

really this sandy waters producing fine. the seaweeds a bit of a challenge except that the fish are up there with it.. imo when it was green forever, it sucked. we'll see what tomarrow brings


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Team Burns said:


> A little late Brete but the water was trying to turn green up to the fourth sandbar west beach Galveston. Water coming in looked incredible about 2:00. Then the afternoon winds blew and knocked the water backed to normal.


Keep me posted please. I'm gonna catch it right one afternoon this week I hope!


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

NWS forecast ; 5-10 south? Yea, right. Only it was 15-20. South winds BLOW hard! Usually add those two numbers... should slack @ sunrise- hopefully...


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Saturday was sandy green 
Sunday was greener but had more weed
1st image is Saturday , 2nd is Sunday, Its getting better and should be on by end of week


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Gonna hit it again this afternoon.....Jack Daniels says let's do this....he always has good ideas.....


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Texasjelly, where were you guys fishing? I think we were right down from you because I think I noticed that boat. Did you guys have any better luck? I kept wishing I was in that boat and not getting beat up by the waves.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Brete said:


> Anybody been?.......


Caught a near limit on margarita sand eel jrs this am. In the pocket.


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

In the pocket?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Friday and Sat. sure look promising right now....crossing fingers, flat and green Sat morning


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

bragwell said:


> Caught a near limit on margarita sand eel jrs this am. In the pocket.


Is that near three pole hole?


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

Brete said:


> Is that near three pole hole?


The Bolivar pocket. Caught a ton of skip jacks, blue fish, and 14 specks 9 of which were keepers. I used a full pack of those Norton margarita sand eel jrs.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

thinking 6-8:30 this evening on a incoming tide! maybe it will bring in a few more thousand tons of seaweed...< sarcasm


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

seabo said:


> thinking 6-8:30 this evening on a incoming tide! maybe it will bring in a few more thousand tons of seaweed...< sarcasm


Lol.......I'm incredibly hardheaded.....or thick headed....I'm headed that way shortly.........access 4 and go from there.....see what happens...


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

wanting to go down there tomorrow but if the weed is as bad as it was saturday I want nothing to do with it. Thinking about fishing the south jetty instead


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Weed is BAD......real bad...checkin out the jetties now.....haven't been here in years....


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

right on I had a friend tell me he had some luck at the jetties lately however he fishes in a bay boat. i fish off of a jet ski or use the ski for surf fishing but the weed makes it impossible and i really wanna fish tomorrow, one of those last chance for a week things lol


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

i now think tomarrow will be better as far as seaweed goes.. there cant be anymore left in the gulf its all on the beach now...


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

shoulda slept in.... looks like a morning for another pounding...

still goin in though..kinda like going to football practice in the nfl - the pads.... can only look strait and some to the left, think i need a hit to the right this morning to free this crik up....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

seabo said:


> shoulda slept in.... looks like a morning for another pounding...
> 
> still goin in though..kinda like going to football practice in the nfl - the pads.... can only look strait and some to the left, think i need a hit to the right this morning to free this crik up....


Let me know how it goes. Not sure I'm up to another pounding this afternoon....Good Luck....


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Brete i limited by 8 am yesterday morning and caught like 4 yes day evening they are there and biting, come find me i have a lure to give you.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

seabo said:


> Brete i limited by 8 am yesterday morning and caught like 4 yes day evening they are there and biting, come find me i have a lure to give you.


Looks like I might have a change of plans....:biggrin: I'll let you know when I get there. You done good yesterday! I fought it for about 30 minutes and the weed was killing my maniac mullet. I gave up and headed for the jetties to check it out. Water looked much better but nobody was wading?

I did see something pretty cool. A couple were walking the jetties with buckets picking up trash. No fishing gear, just picking up trash. Saw'em empty the buckets in a trash can and start filling'em up again....


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Brete that is pretty cool indeed. If we all did that just once a year things might look a little better. I was going to say that we'd have fewer "trashed out beach, jetty, pier" threads but I'm guessing we'd be even more aggravated when we ran onto that someplace. Still, it's an inspiring sight and I hope that I'm good enough to follow up on my intentions this morning to duplicate their efforts. Green to you for bringing it up and way more virtual green to the anonymous trash crew.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

How about a 2Cool meet and greet and KP Patrol when weather becomes more favorable? Just a thought...


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

I wouldn't mind doing a 2cool meet up/trash pick up. I usually take a trash bag with me to Surfside and grab what I see, but that hardly puts a dent..


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

good stuff there fellas... saw two hispanic kids the other day baggin the heck out of trash, covering some ground i tell ya!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice to have a thread with some positive vibes. Hope yall caught some fish.


----------



## johnybass (Aug 25, 2005)

I walked the north jetty at surfside around 6 in the evening with my girlfriend, chatted real quick with a couple dudes, they said they caught some small shark but that there were fish around chasing bait. Last year I went there there was dead Shad and trash everywhere and the smell was worse than those restrooms, im glad I came back though. I saw the trash picker uppers too, super cool and friendly, the girl was wearing a NOAA shirt.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

johnybass said:


> I walked the north jetty at surfside around 6 in the evening with my girlfriend, chatted real quick with a couple dudes, they said they caught some small shark but that there were fish around chasing bait. Last year I went there there was dead Shad and trash everywhere and the smell was worse than those restrooms, im glad I came back though. I saw the trash picker uppers too, super cool and friendly, the girl was wearing a NOAA shirt.


Yep, that was her....I'm kickin myself in the arse for not at least thanking them now. She spoke to me as I walked by, very nice. I'll make up for it if I ever see them again. Looks like I'm headed back to access 4 in a bit......I never learn.......but then again, there's worse places I could be......


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Brete you are invisiable ... i got some strange looks from trucks like yours but geuss i missed ya... the mornings are definatly better up till around 1-2 oclock.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

seabo said:


> Brete you are invisiable ... i got some strange looks from trucks like yours but geuss i missed ya... the mornings are definatly better up till around 1-2 oclock.


Lol......I hit access 4 and birds were workin....I gave it hell for about 30 minutes! The weed was thick and it was rough so I packed it in. I drive an F-350 white/gold FX4 king ranch crew cab.....can't miss me... It's gotta lay down and clear up at some point.......I ain't givin up!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Allright......what's the latest report?......


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

*little help here*

my 02. its windy, its rough, its dirty, and a jellyfish got me but still managed 4 from the sand.. lol. 2 keepers and 2 throwbacks even though they all went back..
maybe tommarrow or the next day with this front coming...


----------



## Profishional (May 31, 2009)

seabo said:


> my 02. its windy, its rough, its dirty, and a jellyfish got me but still managed 4 from the sand.. lol. 2 keepers and 2 throwbacks even though they all went back..
> maybe tommarrow or the next day with this front coming...


I will be in a blue Tundra on Friday, what were you throwing if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thx seabo!......


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Back for my daily report.....anybody been?


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Fished this morning waters dirty with plenty of seaweed but fishable. I picked up one that was right at 15 on a mirodine early and that was it. Fished till about 8, I didn't look at tides till after I got home but not much movement till the afternoon. If I wasn't working nights I'd give it another go this evening.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

D-kirk2 said:


> Fished this morning waters dirty with plenty of seaweed but fishable. I picked up one that was right at 15 on a mirodine early and that was it. Fished till about 8, I didn't look at tides till after I got home but not much movement till the afternoon. If I wasn't working nights I'd give it another go this evening.


Thanks alot, I appreciate it...green coming when I get to my iPad....probly headed there this afternoon. I'll post a report later.......thanks again....


----------



## Laleitner (Jan 25, 2013)

Caught 5 trout to 18.5 inches this morning on croaker and shrimp weed was thick fished till 11 and also lost 3 others right before netting them.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Laleitner said:


> Caught 5 trout to 18.5 inches this morning on croaker and shrimp weed was thick fished till 11 and also lost 3 others right before netting them.


Very nice....congrats!


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

Had a good afternoon bite today no weed an green to the beach 5 keepers 17-20" an believe it or not bigger fish can out of 1st gut caught 15-20 dinks ...can't get pic to load


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

*Hittin' the Surf..*

I'm hitting the surf in the morning...hope to have a good report when I get back.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

HunterGirl said:


> I'm hitting the surf in the morning...hope to have a good report when I get back.


You now have a set standard to uphold. Don't let us down.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

HunterGirl said:


> I'm hitting the surf in the morning...hope to have a good report when I get back.


Good luck...let us know how you do. Ill be there Saturday.


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Late with the report but I had a lot of trout under my lights last night and I was busy Surf was in much better condition. Water was still a little dirty but no weed and much flatter...today could get good!.....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok, back for my daily check in.......anybody been down there?


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

Wondering the same thing ill be there in the morning


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Sorry folks, Ive been off the last 2weeks so the fishing was screwed.....Im back at work today, sat and sun so surf should be fantastic again! lol


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

Limits before 8


----------



## Wilderness Rob (Jul 29, 2013)

Went down this morning got 10 in the box let 3 slip through our fingers and about 5-6 dinks. Caught 7 after 10:30


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Limits of trout from 18" to 25" this morning at surf side and threw assortments of mirrolure and plastics...topwater bite wasnt very aggressive either..They bit right after sun came up.. Should be good if the conditions are right tomorrow


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Fished Galveston seawall at first light with allot of action on live shrimp, no topwater action. Lot of dinks, only caught 5 keepers from 15-19". 
Where do you guys limit out at surfside? What bait or lures? I want to get on some good action with my 13yr old son. Our best trip was last month when we had 9 in Galveston.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry, 5 keepers between my son and I.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Use popping cork with live shrimp woth your son if you wanna get in fast and good action, it's the way to go right now for people that uses live bait....go to the first access and drive down to find keys of slicks, bait, birds then stop and get out...saw a another guy tearing up solid trout, i meant solid like few over 25" but mostly over 20" left and right in the first gut on popping cork with shrimp..get out there


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

How bout this afternoon. Anybody got a recent report. I've been struggling in the afternoon.....


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Brete said:


> How bout this afternoon. Anybody got a recent report. I've been struggling in the afternoon.....


Ran a .5 oz spoon yesterday evening and caught five. Choose that size spoon to move under the seaweed.


----------



## bponb (Jun 16, 2013)

*surfside*

Heading down to surfside in about an hour. Will give you a report sometime after dark.:brew:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll be down there in a little while...quick as I can get there..


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Team Burns said:


> Ran a .5 oz spoon yesterday evening and caught five. Choose that size spoon to move under the seaweed.


I missed ya, I was in my usual spot. I did have a bunch of trout in my lights. Small but by far the most numbers I've had yet. If they get bigger you need to come by.....


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Headed that way shortly. Will report back!!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

still alive and fishing yall just no internet ..... maybe ill get a refund. lol live baiters hammered em right beside me today while i struggled with tops and anything really.... this green waters great for swimming though lol
maybe this wind will sand it back up for me..lol glad yall got em though.. iv'e been rode hard and put up wet lol .....with no inet!


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Lol, seabo how have you been...it'll happen for you, just do what I just posted earlier in the thread and if you do that then you will do good...I don't think finding any of those keys is hard to do, right? Goodluck and be safe, everyone.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm almost there, runnin late....


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Here now set up with tent getting soaked at the moment but it should pass. Going to give it a go in the morning. Sterling grey f150 with fish skins sticker on the back window. Between access 4&5. Almost out of beer.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

*surf*

Here and all I see is seaweed......seaweed and more seaweed!


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

YakMan said:


> Here and all I see is seaweed......seaweed and more seaweed!


Where you at yakman? It looked like a lot of weed on the beach but couldn't really see it in the water.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Caught over dozen trout on top early. Fish eatin in dark with early tide in first gut. Only 4keepers-16"18"19"&23". Biggest released to fight another day. Must of caught at least as many bluefish on slowsink plug. Tried maybe an hour around2:30 but wind and waves had picked up. Only 1puppy drum. Wind brought some weed in. Ton of finger mullet and should be good if winds lay in am. Get there early...


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Between 4 and 5. Tried 2 long rods and was weeded out in a matter of minutes. Ended up with 1 hardhead and a snot shark


----------



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

Whats the water color?


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Blown out..dont go.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Anybody w/ predictions for Dawn Patrol in the morning as far as water condition for Galv/SS? Maybe good early and blowing out by mid morning as it did today?


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Driving by right now. Not fishing though. Water looks bumpy. Lot of weed on the beach.


----------



## ReelEasy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the reports


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

9 keepers free shrimping this morning near access 5. Nothing big. Lots of 13". Bite over by 8:30. It was on right about the time the wind picked up at 7:15. Got slow after that. Water just barely good enough. Was getting worse fast as the wind picked up.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Caught probably 20+ fish and only three went in the box. For some reason I was missing a lot of fish as well or that count would be higher. Had a very nice one that spit the hook as I was trying to grab it. It was my second wade and decided to leave the net behind, figures.

The wind did pick up but I fished until 10 and was still catching although not as frequently. On my second wade, first cast, huge blow up which was the big one mentioned above. It was cool.

I ran through what live shrimp I had and switched to artificial and third wade, second cast, whack, another dink. Decided to call it a day about 10:30 or so. It was definitely getting ruff and the morning calm only lasted about an hour if that. Good day though and the weed really wasn't bad.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Just down from access 4....rough but givin it a shot......report later....


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

sob.. just left 3-4 wasnt fishin though just enough energy to sit and look.....came bach to intternet working, just in time too i get to leave tonight... its been fun yall,and until next summer... if it smells like trout or mullet go get it..lol

Brete hammer out a big girl,and tell her seabo said kiss my ill get her later she won this onelol


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Ryanlovesfishing said:


> Lol, seabo how have you been...it'll happen for you, just do what I just posted earlier in the thread and if you do that then you will do good...I don't think finding any of those keys is hard to do, right? Goodluck and be safe, everyone.


hangin in there Ryan ..no shark attack or hooks to myself so pretty sucessfull season i say.. good to see ya fishing again :biggrin: . my reading comprehensions lacking a bit here lately, youll have to show me what you talkin about next year ... deal?



pickn'fish said:


> Caught over dozen trout on top early. Fish eatin in dark with early tide in first gut. Only 4keepers-16"18"19"&23". Biggest released to fight another day. Must of caught at least as many bluefish on slowsink plug. Tried maybe an hour around2:30 but wind and waves had picked up. Only 1puppy drum. Wind brought some weed in. Ton of finger mullet and should be good if winds lay in am. Get there early...


 wtg George! the distractions kept me out of the water til around 630... then my handle fell off about 7 got that fixed by 730 8ish ,then i caught a few and lost a few ... heck of a week...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

seabo said:


> sob.. just left 3-4 wasnt fishin though just enough energy to sit and look.....came bach to intternet working, just in time too i get to leave tonight... its been fun yall,and until next summer... if it smells like trout or mullet go get it..lol
> 
> Brete hammer out a big girl,and tell her seabo said kiss my ill get her later she won this onelol


Lol.....one keeper so for and lost a good one at my net with a rookie mistake! Take care man, I'm gonna give it hell....


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

seabo said:


> sob.. just left 3-4 wasnt fishin though just enough energy to sit and look.....came bach to intternet working, just in time too i get to leave tonight... its been fun yall,and until next summer... if it smells like trout or mullet go get it..lol
> 
> Brete hammer out a big girl,and tell her seabo said kiss my ill get her later she won this onelol


Nice to meet you Tim. Look forward to fishin with you again. Stay in touch and if you're in neighborhood give me a call this fall or winter. I'll show you my honeyhole (sh!) or try get us trip to West Bay Boat Show(lol) come winter. Careful on roads, brother man...


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

seabo said:


> sob.. just left 3-4 wasnt fishin though just enough energy to sit and look.....came bach to intternet working, just in time too i get to leave tonight... its been fun yall,and until next summer... if it smells like trout or mullet go get it..lol
> 
> Brete hammer out a big girl,and tell her seabo said kiss my ill get her later she won this onelol


Nice to meet you Tim. Look forward to fishin with you again. Stay in touch and if you're in neighborhood give me a call this fall or winter. I'll show you my honeyhole (sh!) or try get us trip to West Bay Boat Show(lol) come winter. Careful on roads, brother man...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

What's the latest, anybody down there today?


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Looks to be blown out. Ton weed at jetty on cam a d winds are14 and gust to17 minutes ago.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

pickn'fish said:


> Looks to be blown out. Ton weed at jetty on cam a d winds are14 and gust to17 minutes ago.


Thanks....maybe it'll lay down late this afternoon....:ac550:


----------



## Team Reel Pimp (Oct 23, 2008)

quote=speckcaster;5073762]dirty stuff and I'm getting sick of this s*&#t! This has been one of the crappiest surf condition summers we've had in many, many years!

I've never caught more "snot sharks" in my entire lifetime than I have this year out of the surf either!!!!!

speckcaster[/quote]

Weird ive been hammerin em.
































































all this year i could only post 8 couldve posted about 15 more


----------



## Team Reel Pimp (Oct 23, 2008)

Heres from today outta the water by 7:30. 17"-22"


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Dammmm......wanna go fishin?......

Congrats, very nice!


----------



## Team Reel Pimp (Oct 23, 2008)

Lol an just to keep everyone happy in some of the pics there is more than a limit its from the night before or earlier that morning an u took the pic at a later time or someone was with me. I abide by all fish and game rules


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm obviously gonna have to go into stealth potlicken mode.......

Bait or Artie's pimp?


----------



## Team Reel Pimp (Oct 23, 2008)

Honestly both most of the bigger fish came off croaks but have stuck some really nice ones on tops too and yozuri jerk shrimp and 52mrs. I have no shame in soaking bait I'm down there to catch fish I only use bait in surf EVERYWHERE ELSE ARTIES


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Team Reel Pimp said:


> Honestly both most of the bigger fish came off croaks but have stuck some really nice ones on tops too and yozuri jerk shrimp and 52mrs. I have no shame in soaking bait I'm down there to catch fish I only use bait in surf EVERYWHERE ELSE ARTIES


Don't blame you a bit! The object is to catch fish......

Any late reports, I'm headed that way.......


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Between 4-5 now. Little rough but fishable. One blowup on tops but no takers yet...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

YakMan said:


> Between 4-5 now. Little rough but fishable. One blowup on tops but no takers yet...


Must have been right down from you. I went straight to the 3rd bar and got pounded. It was rough! Fishing sucked but there was a nice sunset!.....


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Fished second gut with tops and slow sinker. Caught 1 small spec and lost 2 nice ones at hand. Only had 4 hits and all 4 on top water.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Anybody go today?


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Tagged red*



Brete said:


> Anybody go today?


I was at Surfside Marina checking on my State record paper work for my Cuban Dogfish I caught offshore. The weigh master (Shawn) said a fisherman had brought a tagged Red by that was caught by the Coastguard station, for some reason the guy didn't have time to fill out the paper work  all I could figure he wasn't signed up in the CCA. Dumb ask  sorry no good fishin report


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Hoping to hit it in the morning.....i'll post a report if I make it....


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks like the next three days should be great.


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

Brete said:


> Anybody go today?


Was at access 4 yesterday evening 5 till 6 water color was good alot of current just rough no bites 
Went to bay caught rat reds on topwater till dark


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

wish2fish said:


> Looks like the next three days should be great.


yes it does


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Tried wading by the jetties this morning at daybreak. Way to much seaweed, gave up quick......maybe in the morning...


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Sneaking off early tomorrow AM for a short trip. Will be between access 5 and 6 in a red Ford Ranger.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Spectaker said:


> Sneaking off early tomorrow AM for a short trip. Will be between access 5 and 6 in a red Ford Ranger.


Let me know how it goes. I've spent a lot of time there lately with not much luck. It's almost always been rough. That's why I tried moving down to the jetties but the waves were rolling in pretty good this morning and the seaweed was as bad as I've seen....


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks like that good prediction for this weekend is slowly getting worse.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Anybody go this morning. I had to catch up on some sleep....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Was there briefly from 6:30 to 8:30 this morning. 

Tried tops, no takers and switched to chicken boys. Hits but no real commitment. Boxed a whopping zero. They might have just been out deeper. Water was fairly dirty with lots of weed.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Spectaker said:


> Was there briefly from 6:30 to 8:30 this morning.
> 
> Tried tops, no takers and switched to chicken boys. Hits but no real commitment. Boxed a whopping zero. They might have just been out deeper. Water was fairly dirty with lots of weed.


Thanks....gonna try to hit it in the morning. The weed has to go away at some point!....report back later....


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

Ill be out there in the morning. Hope condition are good.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Moving my attack to wading near the jetties, see how that goes.....


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Brete said:


> Moving my attack to wading near the jetties, see how that goes.....


Well, how goes it?


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

I got a late start... Got up to the dog (Cool hand Luke) chewing on the bathroom dry-wall... Not a good morning lol. Hit the water at 7 and out at 9ish. 2 under 14". Medium weed and waves were rough. I guess a bad day of fishin is better than a good day at work!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

wish2fish said:


> Well, how goes it?


Didn't make it.....I'm workin nights and was whupped this morning. Straight to bed and now I can't sleep.....gonna be a long night....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Any educated guesses on what the surf will look like in the morning?


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

hopefully green to the beach like it was in Galveston the last 8 days 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Hopefully, debating the boat or the surf......


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

How's the sand on the beach for driving in Surfside?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Wolf6151 said:


> How's the sand on the beach for driving in Surfside?


Haven't had any problems. It's the waves and weed that's been killing me...


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Rained pretty good here n LJ.....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Ringing pretty good on the bayou right now......


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Brete said:


> Ringing pretty good on the bayou right now......


Cheers! lol


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Cheers! lol


Lol.......RAINING........Jack's helping me type....


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

Water is rite ..Access 4 on tops an 17 mirrolure 19-25" limit 7:30 till 10:30


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice haul


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice... topwaters... gotta love it!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Awesome.....thx for the report.....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Anybody hit it today....I'll be there this afternoon....


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Waster was still clear as day! I only stayed close to 3hrs n pulled out two. Still plenty lady fish, blue fish n huge bull whiting. Bite seemed slow... Water was hardly moving..


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thx.....I'll post a report later....debating wading jetties area or Access 4....


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Woot woot, been on 60's all summer and now I have three days off to go fishing.

Driving myself crazy, do I hit the surf, fish under the lights, go gigging... So many choices so little time... Guess I better load up everything and try it all.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Just back from access 4.....turned out just a little rougher than I like. Didn't fish too long, got there a little late. Lost one dink on a pink crazy croaker and that was about it. Water looks good, no weed. Morning should be good cuz I'm working......


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Brete said:


> Just back from access 4.....turned out just a little rougher than I like. Didn't fish too long, got there a little late. Lost one dink on a pink crazy croaker and that was about it. Water looks good, no weed. Morning should be good cuz I'm working......


I'll be there in the morning I hope youre right! lol


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

agonzales1981 said:


> I'll be there in the morning I hope youre right! lol


Good luck, post up when you get back. Not planning on going tomorrow due to the crowd.......but the again.......


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

In the water at dawn soakin croaker, 4 keeper specs to 18", lost several and threw several 15"s back. Put my trusty bone ss jr on and lost another keeper at my hand. Left them biting so I could make it home and take the kids to the festival in Alvin. 

This was at surfside next to the jetty, green to the beach, small rollers.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

agonzales1981 said:


> In the water at dawn soakin croaker, 4 keeper specs to 18", lost several and threw several 15"s back. Put my trusty bone ss jr on and lost another keeper at my hand. Left them biting so I could make it home and take the kids to the festival in Alvin.
> 
> This was at surfside next to the jetty, green to the beach, small rollers.


Nice....thanks for the report....


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

was in at sun up throwing tops. caught one keeper (I was FINALLY able to take one home and I didnt buy the 20lb bag of ice this time!) @ 16" with a black / yellow she pup and two with white / yellow SS jr (one was 14" and the other was probably a keeper but mishandled - boca knockoff betrayed me again!!!)... caught weird pencil fish and a couple small jacks on tops as well... oh, i have the formula for catching lady fish - use tidal surge pink crazy croaker and you'll catch em all day like me, not that I was trying to... 

outstanding water clarity (could see my feet), surf was ok at sun up and smoothed out as day went on... there was some weed in first gut but not bad at all if wading... was on the quintana side couple hundred yards from the pier...


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Fished Friday thru today. Friday was flatter and water was gin clear. Ended up with about 7 trout, 1 stingray and 1 small blacktip. Saw a number of sharks swimming around us while we waded, I am not so sure I like gin clear water.  Waded early morning then threw the surf rods out during the day. This was at access 5. It wasn't getting any better and the bite wasn't real productive this morning so we decided to head home.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

It's wild how the lack of water movement can put the brakes on the bite despite the ideal conditions in the surf. This morning was like twig light zone out there. We have had such a strong bite the last couple weeks and then Mother Nature trumps master fisherman Lol..... At least this one!!! I expected to hammer them as we have been and she made sure I came home with just enough for me to have a lite lunch!






Look at all the room in that cooler!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

3rd day curse ...


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

NOCREEK said:


> It's wild how the lack of water movement can put the brakes on the bite despite the ideal conditions in the surf. This morning was like twig light zone out there. We have had such a strong bite the last couple weeks and then Mother Nature trumps master fisherman Lol..... At least this one!!! I expected to hammer them as we have been and she made sure I came home with just enough for me to have a lite lunch!
> Look at all the room in that cooler!


hey Nocreek - i aint no master by any means but i'll add my obligatory commiseration pic - i think u hit it on the tide movement...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Missed out today and the neighbors are cooking tomorrow. I don't miss that!.... Be there wading the jetties area Monday morning.....I hope!......


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

NOCREEK said:


> It's wild how the lack of water movement can put the brakes on the bite despite the ideal conditions in the surf. This morning was like twig light zone out there. We have had such a strong bite the last couple weeks and then Mother Nature trumps master fisherman


Great point and agree 100%. The prediction was finally right about water movement. It was supposed to be low, it was and fish had lock jaw. There was bait in the water and you could see something chasing and busting them but I have a feeling it was sharks.


----------



## Andrea1973 (Oct 26, 2006)

so how's the surf gonna be sunday fellas?


----------



## NckC (Aug 31, 2013)

Went today with the fam and caught one small trout.


----------



## Ricko (May 24, 2012)

Brete said:


> Missed out today and the neighbors are cooking tomorrow. I don't miss that!.... Be there wading the jetties area Monday morning.....I hope!......


How early Monday I'm planning to get there early myself and fish from the jettys since I've never wade fished before


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Ricko said:


> How early Monday I'm planning to get there early myself and fish from the jettys since I've never wade fished before


Sun up I hope....workin the last of six 12's today and have a fish fry to go to tonight with my buddy Jack so we will see.....


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Surf is not flat. I'm sitting at it now.


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

yes it was not flat at all. Did land 2 trout 16&20" in the first gut and also tried second gut but didn't last long after the third pop in the gut by mother nature a pulled back.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Gonna take another shot this afternoon.....anybody go this morning?


----------



## Ricko (May 24, 2012)

Went this morning and nothing live croaker live shrimp under cork bottom managed to haul in a couple baby trout that were thrown back.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Ricko said:


> Went this morning and nothing live croaker live shrimp under cork bottom managed to haul in a couple baby trout that were thrown back.


Thx.....headed for the jetties area for a little wade and go from there.....


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

If it cleans up again this weekend I'll be planning on going saturday maybe a few of us can meet up? I park at the jetty park and wade in next to the jetty from the beach.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Workin thru Sat but I'm good for Sunday.......

Headed out now, report later......


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Fished access 4 yesterday afternoon, nuthin.....waded next to the jetties this morning. One ladyfish and one marginal trout, threw back.......the water is perfect, just need the fish....


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks for the report. They gotta eat some time. Been real scattered last couple weeks in surf. Of course, this time of year can be tough... it can be good too, if you can hit it right...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Three dinks this afternoon on chicken on a bone psychos.....water is about as good as it gets. It's gotta turn on at some point....


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

yep, after it sands up and then greens up again count on it.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Well who caught one today?


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Caught three keepers this morning and probably 10 or so that were all probably 14" on croaker....left around 8:30


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

It's gotta turn on at some point....[/QUOTE] You would think... but it better happen soon for the beachfront... 9-11 am 2 keeper specks 2 lost & croaker @ SS. Moving around hasn't paid off lately so opted to not catch them in just one place today! Lol. Fish were in first gut. Clarity was good, seas manageable... there it is Tim


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Missed a couple of days due to work, hate when that happens. Gonna try to hit it in the morning.....any recent reports?.......

Oops, just read the above reports, thx guys.....anybody go this morning? Surf cam looks like it's a little more chopped up today.....


----------

